# ATX Case question



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

As you can see by the number of post's I have and my knowledge, I'm new to the computer scene, and I have a couple of questions. Are the mounting holes on a Micro ATX Mobo the same as an ATX mobo??? Because I have an HP Pavillion 6746C [it's a Micro ATX mobo comp] and I would like to buy this case, and well as most people don't like buying and returning thing, neither do I, so it would really help out if you can help me, thnx.

IMO it should work because I'm going from smaller to bigger, it's like big sweater, it still fits, just not right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. One can never know for 100% sure if it will fit in a larger case, but I think it is safe to say that there are enough different places for motherboard pegs in an ATX case to accomodate any ATX amd 99% of the smaller (mini, micro, etc) ATX motherboards. The worst thing you probably will run into is having to move some pegs that the motherboard mounts on. That is my personal opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

... you can *move* the pegs?! Crap, I'm straining the mobo to fit! :dead:


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

So in other words I should get the case I've been waiting ~2 years for?? Awesome, Thnx for your help


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

Why are you waiting so long for a case?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

Most cases you can move the pegs, but since I don't know what case you are buying, can't guarantee that. 

Why not to be safe just ask the vendor of the case if your board will fit....they can take a look and let you know. And, don't ever strain the motherboard to fit or you shall regret it.


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

It's not really a vendor, it's a site and the link is clicky linky. I'll try and contact them but I highly doubt that they'll take a look at the case because customer service is quite far from the warehouse  Thnx tho. 2 years because I finally have the $$ and I also convinced my mom to buy online + now that I'm older I understand comps better 

If someone can take a look at the attachment picture I have attached, maybe you can tell me if a Micro ATX mobo would fit, thnx everyone


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

For your info in case you have more questions. MATX probably means Micro ATX. Second, Tiger Direct is a vender and their salesman will be able to answer your questions...call them. This company is a well respected company and knows the products they sell. Oh, it looks like a very nice unit that you are looking at. Good luck and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank you so much for the MATX info, n you'll be the first person to see my comp although I might have to change my psu, and again THANK U SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH 'n' Happy New Years everyone.


----------

